
Russian hackers are infiltrating companies via the office printer - t23
https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614062/russian-hackers-fancy-bear-strontium-infiltrate-iot-networks-microsoft-report/
======
jaclaz
>Microsoft announced on Monday

Actual blog:

[https://msrc-blog.microsoft.com/2019/08/05/corporate-iot-
a-p...](https://msrc-blog.microsoft.com/2019/08/05/corporate-iot-a-path-to-
intrusion/)

